# Need Help ! Service Engine Soon Light on 2000 Maxima



## cruizin00 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was driving my 2000 Maxima this morning and had noticed the service engine soon light came on. What things could of made it come on, and what should I check? Is this a serious matter? All guidance is appreciated...Thanks !


----------



## MaxZilla (Aug 23, 2010)

cruizin00, 
There are so many things that can trigger the Check Engine light. From my experience with Maximas (I'm on my third one!) the Check Engine light is usually set by a sensor that might be faulty. 

For example, my previous Maxima had the Check Engine light on due to a sensor that monitors the air flow. The replacement part was quite pricey! Another time it was a sensor that controls the tachometer on your dashboard which is linked to the transmission. 

My advice is to take it to a competent mechanic so that he can hook up his computer to it. It'll read the error code and let him know what the problem might be. Make sure you take care of this before inspection time. As most place won't pass you with the Check Engine light on. Good luck!


Maxzilla


----------

